# Levothyroxin side effects



## Tiff (Jan 27, 2010)

I've only been on Levothyroxin for about a week. (50mcg). Almost immediately, I started experiencing severe headaches. I thought it could be from caffeine withdrawals so I gave it a few days. The headaches have persisted and the only think I can think of that's causing them is the medication. Is this a possibility?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tiff said:


> I've only been on Levothyroxin for about a week. (50mcg). Almost immediately, I started experiencing severe headaches. I thought it could be from caffeine withdrawals so I gave it a few days. The headaches have persisted and the only think I can think of that's causing them is the medication. Is this a possibility?


Hi, Tiff! Gosh, I am so sorry about the headaches! When did you stop consuming caffeine? It would be hard to narrow the field if two things took place simultaneously!

Do you have a headache today? Have you called your doctor?

Anything is possible although the 50 mcg. tab is supposed to be absent any dyes or ingredients that would cause that.

I take it that you have been diagnosed recently?

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Tiff (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply.
I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's a week or two ago (I started another thread about that on here). 
After doing a bunch of online research on Hashimoto's, I decided to cut out all sodas, coffee, etc. I didn't consume much caffeine to begin with so I have a hard time thinking that these headaches could be a result of caffeine withdrawal. At the most, I drank maybe 4 diet Dr. Pepper a week and an occasional cup of coffee. And, these headaches are worse than any headache I've ever had before. For several days in a row I took ibuprofen for relief but the headache was back in full force a few hours later.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tiff said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's a week or two ago (I started another thread about that on here).
> After doing a bunch of online research on Hashimoto's, I decided to cut out all sodas, coffee, etc. I didn't consume much caffeine to begin with so I have a hard time thinking that these headaches could be a result of caffeine withdrawal. At the most, I drank maybe 4 diet Dr. Pepper a week and an occasional cup of coffee. And, these headaches are worse than any headache I've ever had before. For several days in a row I took ibuprofen for relief but the headache was back in full force a few hours later.


Well; that being the case, I certainly would call the doctor about this since these are of a violent nature.

And here is why......

Side Effects of Levothyroxine - for the Consumer
Levothyroxine
All medicines may cause side effects, but many people have no, or minor, side effects. No COMMON side effects have been reported with the use of Levothyroxine . Seek medical attention right away if any of these SEVERE side effects occur when using Levothyroxine:

Severe allergic reactions (rash; hives; itching; difficulty breathing; flushing; tightness in the chest; swelling of the mouth, face, lips, or tongue; unusual hoarseness); changes in appetite; changes in menstrual periods; chest pain; diarrhea; excessive sweating; fast or irregular heartbeat; fever; heat intolerance; joint pain; leg cramps; mental or mood changes (eg, anxiety, irritability, nervousness); muscle weakness; seizures; severe or persistent headache or fatigue; shortness of breath; stomach cramps; tremors; trouble sleeping; unusual weight gain or weight loss; vomiting; wheezing.

http://www.drugs.com/sfx/levothyroxine-side-effects.html

Let us know. I am worried.


----------



## Tiff (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the link Andros. That's kinda scary! I didn't take my pill this a.m. and so far no headache. 
I called my dr and will hopefully have a new prescription this afternoon. He's in surgery today so I won't know anything until this evening.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tiff said:


> Thanks for the link Andros. That's kinda scary! I didn't take my pill this a.m. and so far no headache.
> I called my dr and will hopefully have a new prescription this afternoon. He's in surgery today so I won't know anything until this evening.


I am so glad you did not take your tab this morning and please let us know what the doctor has to say and I guess he will Rx Synthroid or Unithroid??

Let us know.


----------



## Tiff (Jan 27, 2010)

My dr. just called me back. He gave me the option of going off of the medication since all of my labs were normal. Or I could stay on the medication and take pain reliever for the headaches. That just doesn't seem right to me. Argh. They put me on the levothyroxin in hopes of reducing the size of my goiter and the nodules. I have no idea what to do from here.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tiff said:


> My dr. just called me back. He gave me the option of going off of the medication since all of my labs were normal. Or I could stay on the medication and take pain reliever for the headaches. That just doesn't seem right to me. Argh. They put me on the levothyroxin in hopes of reducing the size of my goiter and the nodules. I have no idea what to do from here.


No.................; that does not seem right to me either. Dang. Sounds like you sort of got fluffed off.

You may have to seek out another doctor about all this. I am sorry and I am concerned.

Absolutely, the thyroxine replacement shrinks the goiter and the nodules. Aaaaaaaaaargh.

You did get the brand name Levothyroxine, yes? Not the generic?


----------



## Tiff (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Andros. I think I'm going to make some phone calls to some other doctors. 
And yes, it is Levothyroxin...not the generic.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tiff said:


> Thanks Andros. I think I'm going to make some phone calls to some other doctors.
> And yes, it is Levothyroxin...not the generic.


Boy; I don't think that doctor was very caring of you and your concerns. Please let us know if you can find someone else. The doctor does not have to be an endo but he/she has to have adequate knowledge of thyroid, care about you and what happens to you and the ability to think outside the box on behalf of the patient's well-being.


----------

